# What other hobbies do you enjoy?



## geordiesmice

Sorry posting this here couldnt find new topic in the G&P section. Hi everyone we all love our Mice and other pets.I was wondering what other hobbies do you enjoy collecting, reading aerobics :? (not for me).I collect toys many since childhood, lead figures, also comics and gardening books .I also love listening too james last and His orchestra and going to concerts when He is in the UK which He is in April 2011, I love gardening even though I only have a small patch now. I have many tubs with spring flowers in tulips, Hyacinths, Polyanthus sold My house with an acre of land so gave up my Foreign finches which I used too breed and show also show bantams RIR, Blue Laced Wyndotes,Black Pekins and 3 greenhouses.When I moved I kept My Streptocarpus and Pelargonium colections enjoy going too flower shows when I can. Now I have many tubs with spring flowers in tulips, Hyacinths, Polyanthus.I started keeping Mice 5 years ago as moving too a smaller place I still wanted too keep some form of livestock I received some mice from exhibition stock Siamese and Fawn Satin, and sent for a trio of spiny mice and some naked mice.


----------



## AnnB

I'd love to see some photos of the lead figures you've collected.

Well ... I work with animals, I keep animals at home and I like photographing animals. I also love going on holiday in my little motorhome.


----------



## Roland

http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/passiflora.html


----------



## Kallan

I like animals  I am a vet, so a lot of my spare time is taken up with studying and keeping up to date with things. Have my mice and gerbils and my cat to keep me busy!

Then when I'm not doing those, I like being creative - drawing/painting, sculpting and making costumes are my current hobbies  I have my own website for my pictures:

http://www.noweia.co.uk/


----------



## racingmouse

Apart from my lovely mice, I enjoy following horse racing (flat and national hunt) and the georgian era 1714 to 1830. Mostly interiors and architecture. I love nature and basically enjoying time to myself. I also love art and studied graphic design many moons ago, but don`t really draw or paint much these days sadly.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Mainly Animals.

I have snakes, frogs, inverts, cavies, rats, mice, cats, a dog; so plenty to keep me busy.

I like watching Cricket and Rugby and I also enjoy retro gaming.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Aside from my mice I have always needed to be near horses, I used to have my own but I don't have the time or the money to have my own any more so I ride once a week at my local stables and try to keep my "hand in" helping plait and prepare a fiends horses for events. 

I also love Ballet(watching not doing! Now that would be a sight :lol: ) My son is in his penultimate year at vocational school, training as a classical ballet dancer so it kind of plays a large and important part of my life which is great as it has always been a love of mine and gives me an excuse to go to the theatre a little more often!

I give power-kiting a go once in a while when I'm not feeling too fragile( my husband and son are into it) it's really good fun but can lead to some embarrassing moments- usually when there are other people around! :lol:

I am also becoming an interested spectator in the sport of Wheelchair Fencing in which my other son now participates, it's such a fast sport, I'm having a job understanding the scoring but I'll get there!

So that's me and my spare time taken care of!
x


----------



## SephysManda

My animals/farm 

I enjoy going to Cavy and Rabbit shows, volunteering for 4-H, knitting/crochet, being creative, sewing, and photography.


----------



## mumseymouse

Sometimes I have a creative "block" ( much like writer's block) in making my mice. My creative thoughts get 'jump started' when I get a special order request or someone challenges me to come up with a specific mouse. During those down times, I enjoy crossstitching, crocheting and doing puzzles. I always have to be doing something.


----------



## PPVallhunds

if im not with my animals or working with animals, i like art, playing on my Xbox, taxidermy, photograpyh and photomaniplation


----------



## geordiesmice

Taxidermy very interesting


----------



## SarahY

They're some interesting hobbies people have! I like cars, heavy metal music, motorbikes, playing clarinet and saxophone, reading and painting.

Sarah xxx


----------



## maisymouse

Animals, X Box 360, PS3, reading, cars, motorbikes

Photography, I'm not that good at it I just love taking photos 

I'm not a mouse breeder but I'm thinking of breeding one of my females soon!

Maisymouse


----------



## Cait

Apart from mice (and other animals) I make jewellery as a hobby. If anyone wants a bespoke piece just ask, I'm currently doing some mouse jewellery for a breeder


----------



## Matt Haslam

MouseBreeder said:


> Apart from mice (and other animals) I make jewellery as a hobby. If anyone wants a bespoke piece just ask, I'm currently doing some mouse jewellery for a breeder


what materials do you work with ?


----------



## Cait

Usually silver/silver plated wire and copper wire, gemstones, swarovski, murano glass - anything that takes my fancy really :roll:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

Kayaking, Beach Angling. Canaries, zebra finches.Landrovers.


----------



## geordiesmice

I love Zebra finches had show ones.


----------



## Matt Haslam

MouseBreeder said:


> Usually silver/silver plated wire and copper wire, gemstones, swarovski, murano glass - anything that takes my fancy really :roll:


would be nice to see some of your work, i might have a job for you


----------



## WillowDragon

Apart from my animals (Mice, Rabbits, Cavies) I adore singing... I used to do it semi seriously as a child, then as a teen was queen of karaoke, and now its just a hobby! hehe
I also love digital painting. And going to Xena Conventions! hehe

K xx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

would be a laugh to fit a hobby to a person, as Mr arnold is cruising the seas at the moment and cannot defend hiself, I think you all should start with Seawatch stud. I cant play as I know his Hobbies.This was originally Matts Idea.


----------



## Matt Haslam

I'll be back. said:


> would be a laugh to fit a hobby to a person, as Mr arnold is cruising the seas at the moment and cannot defend hiself, I think you all should start with Seawatch stud. I cant play as I know his Hobbies.This was originally Matts Idea.


eh! what you up to Bayldon! 

Seawatch Stud obviously enjoys embroidery and knitting, followed by Tiddlywinks!


----------



## SarahY

Oh, I bet he's brilliant at Tiddlywinks!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam

SarahY said:


> Oh, I bet he's brilliant at Tiddlywinks!
> 
> Sarah xxx


bit of a dark horse i believe


----------



## sarahsnake

i`ve been into animals from a very young age, i have my dog ( would love another ) cats, reptiles and all my small furries - rabbits, cavies, ( have shown both of these in the past ) mice and gerbils.
am thinking of having a go at showing the meecers.

also into music and gardening.


----------



## Rosewood

After my squeakers, my hobbies are acting, singing, directing (all at the same place in Sheffield, near Meadowhall lol), I also like gaming (PS2 and Xbox 360), writing, travelling around the country, watching movies, watching stand up and comedy programs, cars (love racing) and motorbikes. I kinda haven't driven my bike since I had an accident last year though and broke a few things :roll:

I also seem to be gaining new hobbies though lol


----------



## WillowDragon

Meadowhell!! hehehe


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Obviously you all know me so well. Apart from my predilection for embroidery (not exactly sure what that is, knitting?) and tiddlywinks, I enjoy kayaking, birdwatching (both kinds!), fishing, art and travelling. I also love to cook. It's a good job I dont like Judy Garland as well as knitting and cooking, or I'd sound really gay!. I am no friend of Dorothy.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Seawatch Stud said:


> Obviously you all know me so well. Apart from my predilection for embroidery (not exactly sure what that is, knitting?) and tiddlywinks, I enjoy kayaking, birdwatching (both kinds!), fishing, art and travelling. I also love to cook. It's a good job I dont like Judy Garland as well as knitting and cooking, or I'd sound really gay!. I am no friend of Dorothy.


How was the Bay of Biscay bird watching?


----------



## Matt Haslam

I also partake in one of the less popular activities of watching grass grow,










next year i'm taking up watching paint dry!


----------



## geordiesmice

Shiprat dont worry about the birds on your grrass seed its a myth that they will eat all the seed the sparrows wont.When I used to overseed football pitches and bowling greens we never covered those yes birdswill eat some but ample is left to germinate  I used too look every day to see if the seed germinatedon the green too lol


----------



## Matt Haslam

geordiesmice said:


> Shiprat dont worry about the birds on your grrass seed its a myth that they will eat all the seed the sparrows wont.When I used to overseed football pitches and bowling greens we never covered those yes birdswill eat some but ample is left to germinate  I used too look every day to see if the seed germinatedon the green too lol


lol, we've had pigeons sitting on it munching away, but tbh the netting is to stop my cats toileting in the soil! :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice

ah I see  yes cats will make holes etc mind you so do wabbits lol


----------



## Anne

Apart from the mice and my ferrets, I play music/sing, paint and have various creative hobbies, like making bags out of plastic garbage and engrave motives in glass.

Oh and I am very into cooking and know something about herbs and mushrooms (picking them) and stuff like that.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

I'll be back. said:


> would be a laugh to fit a hobby to a person, as Mr arnold is cruising the seas at the moment and cannot defend hiself, I think you all should start with Seawatch stud. I cant play as I know his Hobbies.This was originally Matts Idea.


You still enjoying your cross dressing hobby Gary?


----------



## geordiesmice




----------



## Seawatch Stud

geordiesmice said:


>


You didn't know? Thats why he shaves his head....so the wigs fit better.


----------



## The Village Mousery

haha he'll get you back for that Phil ... Nice to have you back hon


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Ha as if! He'd need to be twice as clever as he is, to be half as clever as me.


----------



## WillowDragon

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kallan

Who says cross-dressing is a bad thing?


----------



## racingmouse

Wow....is that Johhny Depp or Adam Ant!!!! :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch

Kallan said:


> Who says cross-dressing is a bad thing?


I don't. I positively encourage it 

Racingmouse, have you never seen 'Pirates of the Carribean'?


----------



## racingmouse

No. Not my cup of tea really. I like Johny Depp as an actor though.


----------



## WoodWitch

I'm so sorry Racingmouse......Johnny Depp IS Captain Jack Sparrow isn't he. You knew who it was all along!


----------



## geordiesmice

Is that a man or a woman  I liked The Pirates of the Caribean movies not struck on Jonny,whoever that guy is in the photo looks very feminine doesnt he but very butch too


----------



## Kallan

It's me in the photo  And I sure ain't a guy!


----------



## geordiesmice

oh sorry Kallan  really good disguise


----------



## Kallan

:lol: First time I wore it, I talked to a good friend for a good ten minutes before he said, 'So, who are you under that?' :lol:


----------



## racingmouse

yes, I knew JD was captain Sparrow! :lol: I like him in Sleepy Hollow. 

kallan - do you do events where people dress in costume? I love it when all the Trekie fans and Star Wars fans attend conventions! I have a friend in the states who used to organise some of these events and some of the masks and costumes are amazing.


----------



## Kallan

RM I would love to but only seem to find out about them after they're over, or they're too far away and I don't know anyone going  So if you know anyone who likes cosplay let me know


----------



## geordiesmice

I knew a Guine pig judge Her and her Husband were Treckies they had all the Videos of startrek(not many dvds on the go then)they had loads of guinea pigs too but these treckies really get into it.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

It's life Jim, but not as we know it.


----------



## The Village Mousery

Lol whitby everyday, theres alot of wierd people in costumes walking around whitby its like the normal thing to do there...


----------



## geordiesmice

Yes the Goths wander round there who support Dracula, takes allsorts too make a world true saying.Lovely fish and chips there mmm.Seawatchstud a bit Klingon loD qIp be .


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Why are they always on the starboard bow Geordie??


----------



## geordiesmice

Theres Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow,theres life jim but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it,Its worse than that hes dead jim, dead jim dead jim  I canee change the laws of physics, laws of physics


----------



## Kallan

There's Klingons on the starboard bow, Scrape him off Jim!!


----------



## Seawatch Stud

She canna take nah moor Captain!!


----------



## WillowDragon

Personally I wouldnt say no to Captain Katheryn Janeway


----------



## Seawatch Stud

There was only one true captain on star trek....James Tiberius Kirk....all others are just t.v stars. James Kirk was the real Capatain of the enterprise.


----------



## WillowDragon

I will not deny that... as a true trekkie, i cannot... but I mean come on, there is just something about the way that Janeway sits in that captains chair... its naughty!


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Engage!!!


----------



## WillowDragon

'Its not crunch time yet Mr Kim... I'll let you know when!' hehe


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Make it so.


----------



## WillowDragon

That should be 'Make it so Number One' surely? hehee I would so have Patrick Stewarts bald headed babies... shame i've heard he's a bit of a 'insert word here that means not a nice person'


----------



## Seawatch Stud

I'm one of those!


----------



## geordiesmice

Totally agree Seawatch any spin off is never as good.All the future startreks should of kept the signature tune too then they wouldnt of been so bad. There was a guy at work his nickname was Quark,apparently He loved startrek and loved his ears rubbed


----------



## racingmouse

The original cast was the best. Kirk, Spock, Scottie, Bones and Chekov. Great names for male micelings! :lol:


----------

